# Dell Axim X30 sync problem



## SgtMcNary (Nov 18, 2003)

I recently reformated my computer and started from scratch. Now I can not get my PDA to sync with the computer. I dont remember and cant find a disk that came with the X30 (without bluetooth) to help it sync up. I have also looked around dells web site for help and cant find anything. Any help from you guys would be greatly appriciated


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

have you got the latest version of Activesync (3.8)?
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...21-8a85-45a2-8d13-653beb6cdddc&displaylang=en
Also try a soft reset of your PPC


----------

